# My beautiful Lexie at 9 months!



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Lexie turned 9 months old today! if i do say so myself she is turning into a gorgeous little lady.

I love her more and more every minute i spend with her!

sorry for so many pics!



















being nosey!



























she loves to chew!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She is a stunner Jade,love the colouring


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

She is beautiful, love her coloring


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks so much for your comments! i love her colouring too. she's got a lot of reddy/orange in her now that was more tan to start with.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the close ups!! She has a very pretty face and features. I love her little freckly paws!! She looks very snuggly.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

She's gorgeous. Lovely pics too!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

shes such a pretty girl. love all her pics x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Lexie really had grown into a stunning young lady


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is gorgeous - I love her colouring too


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is stunning..love her. Great pictures !!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

she is beautiful, looks like a real cuddler


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

She is such a pretty girl, and I just LOVE her name.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she's very pretty


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is lovely!


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

Lexi is a very pretty young woman  Thanks for posting those pictures, she's a beauty!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Her coloring is simply stunning!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes beautiful, lovely pics


----------

